
Monad transformers, free monads, mtl, laws and a new approach - stefans
https://ocharles.org.uk/blog/posts/2016-01-26-transformers-free-monads-mtl-laws.html
======
sctb
Recent work related to free and "freer" monads:
[http://okmij.org/ftp/Haskell/extensible/](http://okmij.org/ftp/Haskell/extensible/)

------
pspeter3
What is the difference between this and arrows in terms of composition of
effects?

~~~
tel
This is pretty close to fundamentally a monadic approach. Arrow approaches to
effect management are sometimes similar and sometimes very different. It's
hard to be more clear since unifying these things as effects is perhaps
tenuous than trying to find their common points.

------
dllthomas
The freer the monads...

